# How to UN-Perm a Perm??



## anjanasadil (Jun 2, 2006)

I got a body wave exactly a year ago and i HATED IT!! It turned out all spiral curls and frizzy. I used to have silky straight hair. For the past year i've depended on my straightener to keep my hair looking decent. but i'm so sick of this, i want my natural hair back. i am Desperate for any help/advice on if there are any products that are meant for de-perming a perm. is there any such thing? please help!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 2, 2006)

It's hard to say... there are relaxers and other products out there, but it requires another chemical process. Chemical processing is what changed the texture of your hair in the first place. So technically, you can relax it for straighter hair, but it's drying, and you still wouldn't be back to YOUR natural hair. It's hard to say if it will grow back the same. Every 10 years or so, hormones and just aging in general can change the texture of your hair. Of course the best thing would be to let it grow out and revert naturally, but if you want immediate results, I'd go to your salon &amp; see what they offer as far as Japanese Thermal Reconditioning.


----------



## LittleRumor (Jun 2, 2006)

I recommend Japanese straitening. My friend has naturally curly hair, which would turn to frizz in Florida's humidity. She gets the japanese straitening and it lasts untils it grows out. Since you're naturally strait, you only have to do it once



It will be expensive ($300+) but will be so worth it! It's the same type of process of a perm but instead of curling, they're ironing sections at a time.


----------



## selene (Jun 4, 2006)

anjanasadil: I highly ditto the rec on the Japanese Straightening. It's also called Thermal Reconditioning. It will give you _exactly_ what it is you're wishing for w/out any messing around.

If you don't want to spend the money, I would say just cut your hair up as far as you dare, and patiently wait for the natural to grow back in. I know... probably not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 4, 2006)

lol, yea, not wat i wanted to hear. i guess i have no choice but to stick with it until it dies down.


----------



## selene (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey! You should read that thread about the Chi system. A girl did this to her sister. Maybe your mom/sister could do this to you at home for a lower cost...?

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...+w%2F+Chi.html


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 5, 2006)

hmmm i dont know about that. it sounds as if it might be damaging/drying..all the chemicals u know.


----------

